# My altima was stolen



## *R3D*R3AP3R* (Dec 23, 2019)

My 99 altima gxe was recently stolen and they also got the key and it was my only one. I want to change the ignition instead of getting a key made because I don't want them to be able to steal it again. So my question is do I have to buy a whole new ignition with keys or am I able to just buy a certain part of the ignition


----------



## OldAltima (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi,

I think you will need to replace the ignition assembly.
I saw in Partsgeek there are some of them. Price varies.


----------



## volkner08 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wait, were you able to get your Altima back?


----------

